
Cockroaches: The insect we're programmed to fear - uladzislau
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140918-the-reality-about-roaches
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8346952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8346952)

